
People Make It So Hard to Ditch Plastic Straws - srameshc
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-07-15/people-make-it-so-hard-to-ditch-plastic-straws
======
bobthepanda
The best solution is one that eliminates the need for a straw entirely.

Seattle mandates compostable straws or no straws. The rather innovative thing
that Starbucks did was to create a lid that is essentially the adult version
of a sippy cup. Now that I’ve experienced that, I much prefer it to straws.

------
ddingus
Why don't we make them out of a polymer that will degrade quickly?

